# The Community Project: A Proposal for the Forum



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A couple weeks ago, paulag1955 wrote:








Originally Posted by *paulag1955*  
I like EOTW fiction that goes into depth about how people prepared before the event and how they fare afterwards. Realistically. Okay, there's not much out there. But that's what I would like to see.

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ml#post2024457

So that got me thinking: _Why not write one? _OK, not me personally, but it did set my warped brain into concocting a idea. Let's write one as a forum.

Here's my idea: We create fictional characters in a small town that will experience a long-term SHTF event. Regular members of the forum who want to participate (totally voluntary!) will be asked to create three characters for this 'community': One will be someone who is totally unprepared and would be lucky to have a week's worth of food in their pantry. A second will be a casually-prepared person (maybe a months of preps) and finally a hard-core prepper (6-12 months of food, meds, water collection and purification, etc).

The characters they 'create' will be randomly assigned to _other_ participating members so no one will have to disclose their own preps should one of their characters be based on themselves. Each participant will provide a bit of information about their three fictional characters: Age, occupation, marital/family status etc.

This way, the 'story' that we would be writing would be a bit more realistic than a book written by one person because every character will be created from totally different mindsets. Instead of one author creating all the characters, each character will be created by a different person. Plus, each character will be writing their own part_ in real time_. By this, I mean the story will be written by us in a dedicated thread on the forum. Our interactions would be written, in real time, in our posts in that thread. There would be no preconceived conclusion to this story... it's basically open-ended, just like real life.

I already have a community the participants will 'live' in, as well as a timeline of the SHTF event. But I won't disclose any of that unless we get enough members to agree to participate to make it worthwhile.

I have no idea how well such an idea would be received by the members here, but if enough of us decide to participate, I think it could be a great learning experience for all of us.

What say you?

BPH


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm in. I'd rather develop my own characters, though.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm in. I'd rather develop my own characters, though.


The only problem I see with that is how many would just say they have 50 years of supplies stored, they live in a concrete bunker/compound and can 'hole up' for the duration? It wouldn't be a fair exercise if everyone was contending for a featured season on _Doomsday Preppers_.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sounds fun! I'm in. Maybe it's a good idea to have BPH choose the situation, then continue to guide the storyline along to the climax and conclusion. Otherwise we could go plodding along indefinitely. Then the characters will have their choice as to how they react.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The only problem I see with that is how many would just say they have 50 years of supplies stored, they live in a concrete bunker/compound and can 'hole up' for the duration? It wouldn't be a fair exercise if everyone was contending for a featured season on _Doomsday Preppers_.


I feel like anyone who would do that wouldn't really be serious about participating.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> A couple weeks ago, paulag1955 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit, I'm in! All I'm doing today is drinkin' anyway. As long as @paulag1955 doesn't have a say so in this. That woman can be incorragable sometimes...:vs_blush:

Just funnin with you paula!:tango_face_wink:


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Here's an alternate proposal.*

We all here realize that we are getting closer to SHTF chaos days.

When we are about there many scared people will come to all prepper sites seeking survival plans.
They won't know how to ask us how to survive and most current members here won't tell them unless they ask specific questions.
Thus this site will be a wasted asset for mitigating suffering for others.

I propose we write plans for specific survival situations, such as City, suburbia, Rambo style, loners, extended families, country life, etc.
This way a newby can quickly find his plan and implement it the best they can.

When the time comes we can cause one page to remain at the top always. From there it can list a tree of plans offering specific links and printable plans.
It can also offer more detailed food/water and other generic plans.

This will preclude newby's from having to comb through thousands of files and bullshit gabbing while freaking out about saving their families. If we are going to help them then let's help them.

We can give them a down and dirty cookbook Cliff Notes style set of plans on how to protect their family. Now this would be a meaningful group service project.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll start;

An un-seasonally cool breeze swept across the oaks and pines that sit on Slippy Lodge and for a split second a very bright flash split the night then was gone in an instant like a spark in the sky.

Slippy awoke from his slumber and instinctively reached for his trusty .45 on the night stand, his senses all on high alert...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> *Here's an alternate proposal.*
> 
> We all here realize that we are getting closer to SHTF chaos days.
> 
> ...


Won't work. The grid is down.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*BPH:* The grid will not be down until the grid goes down. In the meantime we can help those that come by* prior* to the grid going down.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'll start;
> 
> An un-seasonally cool breeze swept across the oaks and pines that sit on Slippy Lodge and for a split second a very bright flash split the night then was gone in an instant like a spark in the sky.
> 
> Slippy awoke from his slumber and instinctively reached for his trusty .45 on the night stand, his senses all on high alert...


Then, out from the trees came a tall, hairy woodland creature. Mr Slippy was just about to take aim when he saw Sasquatch was _with a nurse!_


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> *BPH:* The grid will not be down until the grid goes down. In the meantime we can help those that come by* prior* to the grid going down.


You're missing the point. It's not going to be a "Last one out, turn off the lights... but do this to the forum before you do" exercise.

It's going to be, "What are *WE* going to do.... *actually do.*.. in an SHTF situation?" scenario.

There's thousands of websites that already do exactly what you're proposing.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> I feel like anyone who would do that wouldn't really be serious about participating.


We can't pick those who will be involved with us. We can't pick the scenario. We need participants who are not prepared. We will need enemies. Otherwise, it'll just be a bunch of preppers who get together and create a utopia.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> We can't pick those who will be involved with us. We can't pick the scenario. We need participants who are not prepared. We will need enemies. Otherwise, it'll just be a bunch of preppers who get together and create a utopia.


Its like teaching Quadratic Equations to a bunch of window lickers...:vs_lol:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> We can't pick those who will be involved with us. We can't pick the scenario. We need participants who are not prepared. We will need enemies. Otherwise, it'll just be a bunch of preppers who get together and create a utopia.


It's gonna be like D&D but without the dice. I vote for you Back Pack Hack, to be the "Dungeon Master."


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Anyone remember what @sideKahr wrote a couple of years ago? I was enthralled by his story. I sure miss him!

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/library/56010-here-s-another-short-story-i-wrote.html
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...hapter-my-short-story-take-long-way-home.html


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Shit, I'm in! All I'm doing today is drinkin' anyway. As long as @paulag1955 doesn't have a say so in this. That woman can be incorragable sometimes...:vs_blush:
> 
> Just funnin with you paula!:tango_face_wink:


:vs_unimpressed::vs_smirk::vs_laugh:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Man I can see where this is going quick.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

This is already going swimmingly!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

jimcosta said:


> *Here's an alternate proposal.*
> 
> We all here realize that we are getting closer to SHTF chaos days.
> 
> ...


I think this is a good idea and the two ideas aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It sounds like fun.

But not being much of a "joiner", I'll watch and read.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> I think this is a good idea and the two ideas aren't mutually exclusive.


Here ya go, then. Project complete. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

After a year of shut downs ,restrictions due to COV19 the supply chain is suffering. many items once common can not be had. China's plan back fired and the virus mutated there and they can not stop it. Average people angry over free rent with the no eviction laws being put in place stop paying their bills. . Congress can not stop the free money flow , to late. Madison and Milwaukee hurting big time from the destruction during DNC convention. LEO around the country walking off the job. Jails are being emptied out by courts . ruling crime is ever where. Congress again this week works on a bill to take all private firearms. CNN.MSMBC now have full time offices and staff with in congressional buildings. Fox and all conservative views have been banned from social media .
Family units are moving into one location abandoning homes they can not defend. Any food supplies being dropped off by government agency are being looted with in minutes. NYC is burning as gold depositories are not delivering gold held there for people.
Bill Gates and the entire Apple and google board of directors have not been heard from in a month now. 
Oh you said fiction, sorry.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> After a year of shut downs ,restrictions due to COV19 the supply chain is suffering. many items once common can not be had. China's plan back fired and the virus mutated there and they can not stop it. Average people angry over free rent with the no eviction laws being put in place stop paying their bills. . Congress can not stop the free money flow , to late. Madison and Milwaukee hurting big time from the destruction during DNC convention. LEO around the country walking off the job. Jails are being emptied out by courts . ruling crime is ever where. Congress again this week works on a bill to take all private firearms. CNN.MSMBC now have full time offices and staff with in congressional buildings. Fox and all conservative views have been banned from social media .
> Family units are moving into one location abandoning homes they can not defend. Any food supplies being dropped off by government agency are being looted with in minutes. NYC is burning as gold depositories are not delivering gold held there for people.
> Bill Gates and the entire Apple and google board of directors have not been heard from in a month now.
> Oh you said fiction, sorry.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Annie said:


> Then, out from the trees came a tall, hairy woodland creature. Mr Slippy was just about to take aim when he saw Sasquatch was _with a nurse!_


 @Slippy was standing at the corner of his porch zipping up his fly thinking, any day that begins with a good wiz is going to be a good day indeed. He went back to his chair and poured himself two fingers of Woodford Reserve and sat down before he noticed his visitors.

Recognition came quick and Slippy exclaimed "Squatch! Hot Nursie! How are you two?"

"We're good, how 'bout you Slip?" replied @Sasquatch.

"Never better. If you two have picked the mites off each other, come on in and join us for breakfast."responded Slippy.

"Sure. Sounds great!"

They were about to retreat indoors when they all noticed two figures staggering out of the mist in the woods. The figures were too far away to see much detail about them. But as they moved closer their details started to emerge. The one on the left was average height and average build. The one on the right looked like a Greek God.

It took a moment for Slippy to recognize the two figures as they approached. When recognition finally did set in, he called out "Inor?"

"Hey Slip!" replied Adonis. "Is this your place? Nice place!" Inor responded, not waiting for an answer from Slippy. "I'd like to introduce you to our good friend @Deebo".

Everybody gathered around and handshakes and introductions were shared. Then Slippy asked, "What the hell are you two doing here?"

"Deebo, @Old SF Guy and I are all camping with our wives up in those hills behind you. Deebo and the wives and I were just out on our morning walk when we stumbled across you." Inor responded.

"Well, where are the rest of you?" Slippy questioned.

"The wives are not far behind us. They should along any minute now. Old SF Guy is kind of a long story. Hey Slip, Can I possibly use your bathroom? Deebo was feeding me those New Mexican beers all night. They taste good, but boy do they tear me up. I really need to drop a deuce." Inor responded.

"Sure Inor, down the hall on the left."

"Hey Deebo, Inor says it's a long story, but what happened with SF last night?" Slippy asked.

"Well... On the drive out here yesterday we stopped at a grocery store to pick up some food for the camping trip. At the grocery store, Old SF Guy met a little old lady who had an iPad loaded with every episode of MacGyver ever made. Old SF Guy traded her two dead rabbits and a Catfish Hunter rookie card for the iPad. Last night, Inor and I were sitting around the fire drinking beer and Old SF Guy was watching MacGyver when that flash of light happened. The iPad immediately died and Old SF Guy went crazy. He ran off into the woods and didn't come back. All night we kept hearing these horrible blood-curdling screams, some human, some not. We figure he spent the night running through the woods killing small animals in a MacGyver fueled rage." Deebo explained.

Just then, two more figures emerged from the woods. One was a woman who was obviously very comfortable in the wilderness. She was giving a wholesale beating to a man who was completely covered in blood and small animal pelts, many still had small bits of flesh hanging on them.

"Slip, I'd like to introduce you to our good friend Old SF Guy and his wife." Inor said.

Deebo asked Squatch, "Do you think we should split them up before she kills him?"

Sasquatch thought for a moment and replied "She knows he's an Army Ranger and she picked a fight with him anyway. Plus she seems to be beating the crap out of him! I'm not going anywhere near that one! Hey Slip, you got any beer?"


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I get the feeling that the train was at the station with this thread, the conductor had blown the final whistle, the doors were closing, and the wheels started turning...

Them somebody noticed the track wasn't finished.

BPH, when you figure out how to wrangle up these cats and get them back in line, I'd like to take a crack at your idea. I like stretching my creative legs once in a while.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Global problems are causing extreme shortages of both crude and refined fuels. US congress going out of it's way to promote Electric use . US oil production is all but stopped. Power companies can not met demands now no madder what they pay for fuel. current legislation seeks to limit house holds to 5 gallon of gas a week. 
The election still has not been called no one is sure where all the mail in ballots are. Endless court cases being filed. Supreme court lead by Roberts rules christian churches can be shut down . Ruling says there is no real requirement of the religion to meet in church. However Followers of Islam can have theirs open as it is a long held requirement. 
The Hollywood elites are using private security to wall off entire areas. Manhattan is closed off entry by permit only.
CA, NY ,NJ, RI,OR an WA. have issued arrest warrants for current President Trump and charged National guard with carrying it out. AG Barr's suicide has left DOJ helpless second in command resigned and left DC. a group of ex-service members are arrested charged with planning to break Flynn out of federal prison. BLM leader now claim to hold 25% of Atlanta. With nations schools shut down homeless and rioters are taking over the buildings.
Biden has not been seen or heard from in a month. An appointed DNC council speaks for him. Becoming common knowledge if you don't belong there do not venture out into rural parts of the Midwest. Seems a line has been drawn and if you cross it that is your last step.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If there aren't any explosions, terrorist being bashed, zombies eating liberals in the streets, PCBS BLM'ers being ripped apart by sharks, or naked women, I don't want to play.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It was a dark and stormy night and it was the best of times and the worst of times..they called me ishmael


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Here ya go, then. Project complete. :vs_closedeyes:


What? Where? Did I miss sumpthin'?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> It was a dark and stormy night and it was the best of times and the worst of times..they called me ishmael


And the captain said, "Tell us a story, ishmael." And this is the story I told....It was a dark and stormy night and it was the best of times and the worst of times..they called me ishmael. And the captain said, "Tell us a story, ishmael." And this is the story I told....It was a dark and stormy night and it was the best of times and the worst of times..they called me ishmael. And the captain said, "Tell us a story, ishmael." And this is the story I told....It was a dark and stormy night and it was the best of times and the worst of times..they called me ishmael. And the captain said, "Tell us a story, ishmael." And this is the story I told....It was a dark and stormy night and it was the best of times and the worst of times..they called me ishmael. And the captain said, "Tell us a story, ishmael." And this is the story I told....It was a dark and stormy night and it was the best of times and the worst of times..they called me ishmael. And the captain said, "Tell us a story, ishmael." And this is the story I told....:vs_smile:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I'll start;
> 
> An un-seasonally cool breeze swept across the oaks and pines that sit on Slippy Lodge and for a split second a very bright flash split the night then was gone in an instant like a spark in the sky.
> 
> Slippy awoke from his slumber and instinctively reached for his trusty .45 on the night stand, his senses all on high alert...


It didn't take long before Slippy realized the rapture happened and he was left behind with all the scourge of the Earth. Mrs. Slippy was not there to comfort Slippy because she was swept up to paradise. An imprint on the sheets and hair curlers on the pillow were all that remained. Slippy's hand trembled as he held his .45 because he knew he was about to have to use it. All alone, he pondered on the best use of the weapon.

As Slippy raised the .45, ..................


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> As Slippy raised the the .45, ..................


He realized the dark outline he saw in the same room, also holding a gun....was just his shadow.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> He realized the dark outline he saw in the same room, also holding a gun....was just his shadow.


Angry at himself for all the bad choices in life he made, he takes aim and fires all seven rounds into the heart of the shadow. He tries to reload as he sees his shadow doing the same but he fumbles and drops the magazine. It fell behind the headboard of the bed right next to the electrical plugs that are such a pain in the ass to reach.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> It didn't take long before Slippy realized the rapture happened and he was left behind with all the scourge of the Earth. Mrs. Slippy was not there to comfort Slippy because she was swept up to paradise. An imprint on the sheets and hair curlers on the pillow were all that remained. Slippy's hand trembled as he held his .45 because he knew he was about to have to use it. All alone, he pondered on the best use of the weapon.
> 
> As Slippy raised the .45, ..................


....Mrs Slippy yelled from the shower; Slippy! Get your ass over here and Loofah my stretch marks! :vs_lol:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> ....Mrs Slippy yelled from the shower; Slippy! Get your ass over here and Loofah my stretch marks! :vs_lol:


Dude, I hope she doesn't read this or you are in for an ass whooping.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Dude, I hope she doesn't read this or you are in for an ass whooping.


I just read this whole thing to Mrs S and...

she didn't think it was nearly as funny as I did.

Oh Well, add one more bad decision...lain:


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I just read this whole thing to Mrs S and...
> 
> she didn't think it was nearly as funny as I did.
> 
> Oh Well, add one more bad decision...lain:


Meanwhile on the other side of the country, DSDMMAT was moving into his new place when he realized that he had left an important piece of gear in NY. It might be weeks or months till he gets back up there to retrieve it. MRS DSDMMAT is always getting on him about having so much stuff and multiples of everything, he really doesn't want to go out and buy another one and prove the MRS right.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Inor said:


> @Slippy was standing at the corner of his porch zipping up his fly thinking, any day that begins with a good wiz is going to be a good day indeed. He went back to his chair and poured himself two fingers of Woodford Reserve and sat down before he noticed his visitors.
> 
> Recognition came quick and Slippy exclaimed "Squatch! Hot Nursie! How are you two?"
> 
> ...


Any story that has Woodford Reserve in the first couple of sentences is a damn fine story!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

So there I was....deep in the woods with Deebo and Inor. I tolerate them....most times....and the wives....they're....well...a little bossy. Then I see this little lady with an IPAD. I'm thinking...."Hey....she might have some porn on there I haven't seen before...." So I negotiate.... Damn...no porn....but she has McGyver.... he's such an ass clown.....but I like yelling at him how to really make a bomb out of household products. I just so happen to have two rabbits in my jacket....so we make the trade.

Now I'm lost in the McGyver episodes, just watching this obvious liar, whose hair I do envy, make up BS lines about fixing a radio with a pack of cigarettes and a small wire.... dumbass....that wire is not nearly long enough to be resonant in those frequencies and your VSWR will be like 3.5:1 FOOL!!!! Then a flash.....Gawd I'm back in the STAN!!!! Everywhere I turn there's hodgie men and women....I find myself in a rage to try to choke them all.... I run up over the hill. I see a big hairy hodgie and his hodgie lady whose pretending to be a nurse......
I see two more hodgies walk up to the and start talking...alli babi yabi diby do daa...all homie...gopro hippy dippy corn pops.... I can't make out the code they are using....but I know....I know.....I'm gonna get me some hodgies tonight.
I'm slipping through the woods, like an eel baby....I'm smooth as silk.....50 more yards.....and I'm so close......WHAT DA HELL!!!! How did this evil, wicked, witch know where I was? Gawd dog....she's like a blender with them finger nails!!!! I know I can take her out....but deep inside there's fear thats got me bound and helpless.....this evil jezabell is killing me.....oh hey Slippy, guys, what chall up to....oh hey honey....where'd you come from?....did you...ah....well.......sup?


----------

